# First compound tournament ever



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

As far as I know, the patent for the compound bow is from
Dec. 1969.

When was the compound "legal" for hunting and when was
the first compound tournament?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Compound bows date a little early than that. I believe, I saw my first 4 wheeler in 1967 in Robin Hood Archery Catalog. But, I would imagine they were built before then. Jennings made the first 4 wheeler as far as I can remember. Two wheelers might have came about 1969 but I was out of archery then and don't remember seeing until I got back in around '75.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

Deezlin said:


> *Compound bows date a little early than that. *


Sorry, but the patent from Hollis Willbur Allen is definitely from 1969!
From January to June, 1966, he refined his design, and on June 23rd. 1966 he filed an application for a U.S. patent. It was accepted, and eventually granted in December 1969. Several other archers had been experimenting with similar devices, but apparently with less advanced results: 
The patent application was for 'An archery bow with drawforce multiplying attachment'.

See:
http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/compounds.htm


----------

